# Creamy Caramelized Onion Crostini



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 8, 2007)

_*10 half to one inch thick slices of neo-tuscan boule bread (easy to find at BJ's)*_
_*3/4 cup vegetable oil*_
_*8 tablespoons of butter, softened*_
_*1 8 ounce tub of plain cream cheese*_
_*8 cloves of garlic*_
_*3 medium onions, halved and thinly sliced*_
_*1 teaspoon black pepper*_
_*1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper*_
_*1/2 teaspoon salt*_
_*1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning*_
_*1/4 teaspoon light brown sugar*_
_*5 slices of bacon, diced*_
_*3 tablespoons of imitation bacon bits (as a vegetarian option)*_
_*2 cookie sheets*_

_Preheat oven to 375 degrees._

_In a small frying pan, add 1/4 cup oil and the 8 cloves of garlic, with skin on. cook on low for 15 minutes._

_In a different frying pan, add remainder of vegetable oil, heat on high until oil is hot._
_add onions, bacon(if you choose to use bacon bits, do not add until bread comes out of oven), black pepper, cayenne pepper, salt, poulty seasoning, and brown sugar. Reduce heat to low Caramelize onions and cook bacon for about 15 minutes or until onions are brown in color._

_Once garlic is cool enough to touch, but still warm, squeeze from skins, finely chop. _

_In a bowl mix 4 tablespoons of softened butter and cream cheese together._

_Add to the bowl, caramelized onions, bacon and garlic. _

_Cover both cookie sheets with foil, spread 2 tablespoons of butter on each. make sure entire sheet is covered with butter._
_Place 5 slices of bread on each cookie sheet, spoon the warm cream cheese mixture on to each slice of bread._

_Pop into oven for 15 minutes._

_Remove from oven._

_If doing vegetarian, evenly sprinkle the bacon bits now. press them into the bread with the back of a spoon._
_If using for appetizer cut each slice of bread in half. _

Enjoy!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2007)

OH WOW!!!!!  
This is a must save.

WONDERFUL.  Thank you!!!!!


----------



## bandonjan (Dec 8, 2007)

This looks wonderful, love carmelized onions......


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 9, 2007)

Hope you both love it when you try them.


----------

